# Page refreshing frequently...



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Anyone else getting this where you’re reading a thread, listening to audio, watching a video and the page refreshes and you’re reloaded to some random spot on the thread? It’s really annoying, particularly when reading a topic with a lot of longer comments or listening to/ watching imbedded audio/ video. Screen goes white and reloads and you lose your place. I’ve noticed it happening pretty frequently the past week or so. 
It’s happening to me on iphone and ipad, both up to date with the most recent iOS and on Safari browser.


----------

